# weld-ready.ca



## PeterT (Nov 4, 2021)

I've been (re) lurking around TIG welder brands, YouTube videos, tire kicking & data gathering & what-not. I stumbled on this dot ca site that carries a lot of gear. Seems like CK torches (and sometimes welders) come up favorably. Anyone purchased supplies from them? I'm still miles away from a decision &have no idea how prices compare. Just wondering.









						Weldready - Buy Welding Supplies Online in Canada - FASTEST SHIPPING
					

Your premier online source for in stock welding supplies in Canada. Carrying the brands you want and getting them to you FAST. We carry welding machines, welding helmets, PAPR set ups, TIG torches, TIG welders, welding tables, consumables, filler metals, gloves, jackets, and so much more!




					weld-ready.ca


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 4, 2021)

Just took a look at the site - save yourself a lot of money and buy from Amazon or from princess auto or similar - these guys are expensive, depending on what you need.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 4, 2021)

I’d like to try one of those Optrel welding helmets though to see how clear they are but $600 bucks I can see me squinting for a while longer.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow, some of their cheaper models are like $300 - certainly all around professional stuff. I am using a 100 helmet and I think it works fine. Maybe I am missing something & need to ask someone that has one of these 300 or 600 CAD helmets?


----------



## Tom O (Nov 4, 2021)

From what I understand it is like looking through a window that isn’t green.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 5, 2021)

So I read a bit more about helmets today








						Cheap vs. expensive auto-dark helmets
					

Other than that, is there any real, functional difference between a $50 and a $400 helmet? Ron M.




					www.polytechforum.com
				




Could not find newer stuff.

So the difference between 50 and 500 is as follows:
- main - the helmet that is expensive has far better suspension system so it does not ride easily down when you don't need - easy fix, maybe $5
- better battery management (most) expensive units.

That is it. Basically there is little to no difference. I assume in a 100 helmets most of suspension issues are resolved and they are thus more or less identical to 600 helmets. 

The main thing is that all helmets have to meet a certain standard - once they meet it they are approved for use. 

This standard makes the difference only in fit and finish & some durability as well as suspension of the helmet. That is it! Obviously very cheap helmet may have such a terrible suspension that you don't want to use it at all.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 5, 2021)

Caveat - I'm no welder. I'm so bad at it that I've learned to hate Welding. But one can't repair farm equipment without a little Welding so here I am. 

This is a timely discussion for me. I did some minor Welding yesterday and decided to drag out my new-to-me (auction purchase) lincoln Helmut to try out. My old Helmut is the small screen flip type lens. The new one is a big auto dark screen. 

First problem - dead battery. Autodark only works in sunlight using the built in solar panel. $20 in gas plus $10 for a battery later and I'm in business again....... 

Second problem - doesn't fit my big hairy head no matter how I adjust it. Wow...... Not happy. 

Somebody needs to write a piece about adjusting Helmut fit on big hairy heads.......

Sorry, couldnt resist jumping in. Gave me a chance to vent. 

But it does work and I got the job done. Hope nobody ever sees it.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 5, 2021)

Jeeez, complaining about to much hair. Buy some razors and try Kojak style.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 5, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Jeeez, complaining about to much hair. Buy some razors and try Kojak style.


I am NOT complaining about my hair. My eyebrows maybe. 

Never heard of a bald Susquatch....... Nobody would recognize me.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 5, 2021)

My new to me Helmut is a Lincoln 3350 Auto-Darkening. The darkening works well, but setting it properly will take time. In the meantime, I set it deliberately aggressive to be on the safe side. 

And of course, the fit sucks.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 5, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I am NOT complaining about my hair. My eyebrows maybe.
> 
> Never heard of a bald Susquatch....... Nobody would recognize me.


Perhaps, but, you would probably fit in with the rest of us a little better....


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 5, 2021)

I run the entry-level Miller 'Classic' series helmet - black (no skulls/cross-bones/flags/emblems).  Paid about 120 bucks for it back in the day, replace batteries every fall at the same time I do the smoke detectors.   I tried a couple of ebay-specials, had hit/miss results and got flashed too many times.  Decided to buy something that I could return/argue over.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 5, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> I run the entry-level Miller 'Classic' series helmet - black (no skulls/cross-bones/flags/emblems).  Paid about 120 bucks for it back in the day, replace batteries every fall at the same time I do the smoke detectors.   I tried a couple of ebay-specials, had hit/miss results and got flashed too many times.  Decided to buy something that I could return/argue over.



Mine is plain black too. I'm not into looking like Flash Gordon or a dead man - not just yet anyway. 

So how does your fit? And does it stay in place while you are Welding? Or does it slip so the head band blinds you? 

What is your recommended way of putting it on and how do you adjust it?


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 5, 2021)

140mower said:


> Perhaps, but, you would probably fit in with the rest of us a little better....



I'm not so sure about that....... 

Only a few of you guys look normal.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 5, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I'm not so sure about that.......
> 
> Only a few of you guys look normal.


Normality is highly overrated.... 

To get on topic, I too have an older Miller auto darkening helmet, and I have no complaints about it so far. I did have to change the settings when I bought my tig welder though. It has a much better headband than my bottom of the line princess auto had, but I miss not having to turn it on. My PA one didn't take a battery, it relied on the welding arc to make the power. Never tried it with tig though.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 5, 2021)

I have the PA helmet without batteries, works good for the price.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 5, 2021)

I have 2 PA helmets, both of which flash from time to time.  To the point I use the tiny 'flip-up' helmet I got 50 years ago. Time to upgrade to a better quality helmet. Especially for TIG


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 6, 2021)

Yes, the very cheapest helmets can have issues - I have Antra helmet and so far no issues. Main complaint is that batteries exchange takes like 15 min as you have to take stuff apart. If it flashes - battery is low and needs to be replaced. Otherwise excellent for TIG or any other welding. 



			Amazon.ca
		


I see that it is a bit of an old design now and people get this: 


			Amazon.ca


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 6, 2021)

I'm considering the Miller Classic - 120$, but a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 6, 2021)

@Dabbler that helmet is my go to one for most jobs.  Some might not like my choice of struggling hockey team but that doesn’t affect the quality of the helmet.  Works great and AAA batteries (2) provide power.  The battery cover is a bit cheap but everything else is great.  

I have a 3M speed glass power vented filtered helmet with a wicked clear lens - works great but is heavy and tough to wear all day.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 6, 2021)

I really like the idea of AAA batteries - cheap, and I always have them on hand.  Can you tell me more about sourcing this helmet?


----------



## Brent H (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi @Dabbler : I purchased mine through Air Liquide my local Miller dealer.  It was $115 and I bought 2 - one for my son so he could learn to weld and watch me screw things up.  I had/have a cheaper helmet from Canadian Tire - I think it might even be a cheap Lincoln - it as actually about the same cost??- but it does not take batteries - runs solar.  It will occasionally flash out and you get full arc in the eye or in the sun it will blink on and off as the sun hits the sensor.  On the Miller you can pretty much eliminate this with the sensitivity control.  

The helmet is a Miller Classic 251-292


----------



## John Conroy (Nov 7, 2021)

I use a Miller Performance series helmet that I've had for close to 20 years. It uses a 2450 coin battery as well as "Solar Assist" and the batteries last for up to 5 years. I recently updated the headgear to the latest Miller gen 4 type which is a huge improvement in comfort and stability over the original type. KMS carries the replacement inner and outer lens covers and they are cheap and easy to change, my lens assembly still looks like new. I use a 1.5 power magnifier which fits into a slot inside the lens. I have used the PA auto helmet that my friend has and been flashed a few times by it. I think my eyes are too valuable to take risks using a cheap helmet, spend the money once and it will last many years.









						Miller Digital Performance Welding Helmet - Black
					

Improved digital controls - intuitive design and large push buttons allow user to easily adjust mode and settingsThree operating modes - weld, Cut, and Grind provide enhanced versatilityAuto-On/Off - lens automatically turns on at the strike of an arcRede




					www.kmstools.com


----------

